# Kindle 3 Cover light stopped working



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I went to use my K3 lighted cover this weekend and the light wouldn't go on.  I tried all the usual suspects; making sure the Kindle was on in reading mode, wiggling the Kindle in the cover against the hinges, took out the Kindle and put it back in the cover; no luck.  Sent it back today with Kindle CS blessing and expect a replacement tomorrow.  Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you take it in and out of the case a whole bunch? I wondered if those contacts could get too much wear and tear on them.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> Did you take it in and out of the case a whole bunch? I wondered if those contacts could get too much wear and tear on them.


Not at all. I even left it in when I charged the Kindle. I've probably had it out of the case 5-6 times since I received it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That issue has worried me too - I wonder how long Amazon's warranty is for, and what is the 'expected life' anyway.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I didn't have that problem, but the light in the first case that I only worked sporadically. CS was great, and had a new case delivered to me the day after I reported the issue. So far, my second case and light have worked fine. Hope you get your problem remedied soon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Pushka said:


> That issue has worried me too - I wonder how long Amazon's warranty is for, and what is the 'expected life' anyway.


The warranty card in the box with the cover said it has a one year warranty.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Uh oh. I ordered my cover less than 5 minutes ago.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I didn't have that problem, but the light in the first case that I only worked sporadically. CS was great, and had a new case delivered to me the day after I reported the issue. Sonfar, my second case and light gave worked fine. Hope you get your problem remedied soon.


I got my new cover and it works better than the first one ever did. Light coverage is more even. Had it for a few weeks now and so far so good. CS had my new one shipped out within 8 hours after I called. Shipped overnight.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

amafan said:


> I got my new cover and it works better than the first one ever did. Light coverage is more even. Had it for a few weeks now and so far so good. CS had my new one shipped out within 8 hours after I called. Shipped overnight.


That's great! (Sorry about the typos in my original post. That happens with my iPad and iPhone. Darned autofill and closeness of the "n" key to the spacebar.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> That's great! (Sorry about the typos in my original post. That happens with my iPad and iPhone. Darned autofill and closeness of the "n" key to the spacebar.


No problem at all. I fulllly understand.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

amafan said:


> I got my new cover and it works better than the first one ever did. Light coverage is more even. Had it for a few weeks now and so far so good. CS had my new one shipped out within 8 hours after I called. Shipped overnight.


Awesome! Amazon CS is great. I'm glad to know how the lighted covers are working.

Vicki


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Vet said:


> Uh oh. I ordered my cover less than 5 minutes ago.


Are you one of those people who reads reviews and fixates on the sprinkling of negative comments more than all the positive reviews?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Are you one of those people who reads reviews and fixates on the sprinkling of negative comments more than all the positive reviews?


I guess I'm guilty of that sometimes.


----------

